# More Luft '46: Messerschmitt P.1107 long-range jet bomber



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

RS Models' 1/72 kit, plus some random Eduard cockpit details.
Pics:




__





RS Models Messerschmitt P.1107






www.inpayne.com


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job! That was a pretty cool design.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I like how the camo scheme supports the aquatic lines of the design.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Man! RS made a kit of this? 

I love those guys! That's a great job on a cool kit! Always nice to see some Luft '46!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Faust said:


> Man! RS made a kit of this?
> 
> I love those guys! That's a great job on a cool kit! Always nice to see some Luft '46!


Yup, it's brand new, just came out.


----------

